# Jester and the Evil Coffee Can!



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester knows to keep his distance from the dreaded coffee cans that are in certain places around our home. (They have pennies in them and make a terrible racket when shaken). For months, I have been keeping one next to the coffee table leg that he decided to use as a nylabone once and he has stayed away ever since. Well yesterday the cleaning lady put it up on the table and when he noticed it he flipped out! (You know how they flip out when something in their domain is out of place...) He taunted it by nudging it and barking at it until it finally fell. The funny thing is that when I put it back by the leg of the table he forgot all about it!
(Darn! This video is useless without sound :doh: sorry!)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, that is too funny!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

LMBO that is too cute to bad the sound was not working...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHAHA! He's big and brave until it topples on it's side and then it's "Oh Crap! There's that horrible noise! I'm outta here!"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a riot! Jester really gave that can a firm talking to. I'll bet it won't dare leave its assigned spot now. LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFL, that was great Cindy!!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Really living up to his name,
Jester was great even without sound!
loved how everytime he went after it he was quick to back away!
that was great


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

that was too cute!.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats Too Funny!!! Sound Would Have Made It Better Tho. What Happened To The Sound?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Loved this video! The coffee can had him going Chock Full O' Nuts?? My favorite


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was very funny. I need to use that for Bama. He likes our coffee table leg also.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

very sweet!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I thought it was too funny I can;t imagine I could laugh harder even with sound.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> That was very funny. I need to use that for Bama. He likes our coffee table leg also.


What?!?!?!?!?!?!? I breed a puppy that chews tables????

Hooch


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Not to worry.. my Jake was the best, best, BEST and even he chewed the chair rungs when he was a pup. I think most of them outgrow it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> What?!?!?!?!?!?!? I breed a puppy that chews tables????
> 
> Hooch


Yeah it is just one leg and it right where he lays on the floor before his nap. I sprayed bitter apple on it and he just licked it up. :doh: I guess I will have to do the coffee can trick.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> Thats Too Funny!!! Sound Would Have Made It Better Tho. What Happened To The Sound?


 
I don't know! :doh: You should have heard all the roo-rooing and barking going on!! He gave that can a good talking to for sure...welll...until it almost fell off the table!!! Then it was "Mommy...save me!"


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thats too Funny!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

That's hysterical! I loved it!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was so funny to watch...I think we can all "imagine" what he sounded like but it sure would have been great to hear him "woo-woo-wooing".


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I was watching in and it's so funny. I guess I missed the part about no sound because I kept screwing with my speakers the whole time.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I laughed out loud!


----------

